# Counter strike : Source problem (lag spikes)



## Robzer (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey, I got a problem when I 'm playing css. Every 20 seconds (aprox) i get a lag spike. It just freezes and continues 3 or 4 seconds later. I didn't have this problem when I had windows XP like 1 year ago ( i retired css for a while ). I got Vista ultimate now, running on intel pentium dc 3,4 ghz dualcore. Any other specs: 3 gb ram(Geil), msi radeon x800 and last but not least, wireless internet. The internet is not the problem tho, on my desktop the signal is 99% of the time high. I usually play with ~20 ping but when a lag spike occurs, it just raises up to like 200 for 2 seconds .

If anyone knows a solution for this, please, tell me


----------



## 3pidemic (Oct 7, 2008)

As Your On Vista Download WLAN Optimizer That Should Work
Hope This Helps


----------



## Filter (Sep 18, 2008)

fix your rates


> *rate* This controls network packets so that your connection bandwidth does not get saturated, setting is for maximum bytes per second.
> 
> *cl_cmdrate *This setting restricts the number of packets being sent to the server by your client and can be used to help connection bandwidth related problems for those with low upload bandwidth. Note that 56K modems, while downloading at up to 56000 BPS, only upload at 33600 BPS or less. You may wish to experiment with a higher or lower setting based on your connection type, for example 40 or higher for a digital connection.
> 
> ...


standard are
cl_updaterate 101
cl_cmdrate 101
rate 25000 or 30000


----------

